# What is this Plant



## 69938 (Mar 20, 2016)

What is this Plant


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Where is it from? Has the plant a strongly aromatic smell when crushed or cut? 
The rhizome looks to me very much like that of Acorus calamus.


----------

